# Calipers thread-Where is it????



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello,

I had a thread about cleaning my calipers ealier in TT Mk1 and it has completely disappeared?

Where has it gone please????

Have ytou deleted it??????

Martin


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mac1967 said:


> Where has it gone please????


What, THIS one that's on Page 2? :?


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh christ, my appologies!!!

What a week it's been!!! It's just going from bad to worse!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Regards,

Martin :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol your getting paranoid now Mac. The management out to get you, sure there not that bad


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Martin, a quick way to find your posts is to click the "View your posts'" link next to the "User Control Panel" ... :wink:

Cheers mate

Rich


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Or your post a comment on another thread (http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=125238) mentioning another Forum and the comment gets deleted and the thread locked! :?

Quality modding. :roll:


----------

